

Mac USB OPSEC issue (information leak) - praseodym
http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/00002752.html

======
praseodym
I've been able to confirm this on one of my USB drives I used with my Yosemite
Mac: the .store.db file contains a bunch of index keywords (probably from
Spotlight) from files that have never been on the USB drive.

Included are things like webpage titles and URLs (from Safari history, indexed
by Spotlight) and e-mail subjects.

------
0x0
Does this affect .dmg files too? Is this a "heartbleed installer edition"?

